
Autofocus System (2009) - Tomte
http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/f/93510/2843401/1239306772237/Autofocus+system+instructions.pdf?token=WxRjqjmjdsuxbf%2BBScUJuDC7eq8%3D
======
ChildOfChaos
Mark Forster stuff is interesting, but he never stuck with this, he ended up
doing version, have version after version of this... and is still coming up
with new versions to this day.

I almost feel bad for him, because it seems he is obsessed with finding the
perfect system, but despite dedicating a huge amount of his life hasn't been
able to do so.

From his blog it seems he has been very ill recently, due to cancer and he is
still trying to find a system and still trying to find something that works.
Every system he publishes has worked for a few days or a few weeks, but then
he moves onto something different.

I think although his insights are helpful, I think he is the perfect example
of what happens when you focus on productivity as an end result too much
rather than the real world.

~~~
s3r3nity
While I agree with you somewhat, I also find value in an iterative learning
approach - one that, in theory, constantly improves over time.

My problem with his approach, which I think you hint at, is that to properly
improve you need to make sure you're optimizing the right metric(s), and those
goals need to be clear. In Mark's case, I don't think that he has a clear goal
he's trying to optimize all the time, so the different iterations on the
system seem like they're swirling around a drain: slowly getting better and
better, but sometimes just moving orthogonal to the most effective direction.

~~~
agumonkey
his paper reinforces a desire in me to be way more thorough in my reading; my
head was overheating from newfound motivation

------
Animats
The "little and often" line is a takeoff on the job of a fireman for a steam
locomotive.[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVIr66K_rUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVIr66K_rUA)

------
codemac
I've always liked his "Final Version" method better, where you select tasks
you want to do, and then do them in reverse order.

[http://markforster.squarespace.com/blog/2015/5/21/the-
final-...](http://markforster.squarespace.com/blog/2015/5/21/the-final-
version-perfected-fvp.html)

------
yumaikas
So I've started using this, and it's really nice for getting into a flow of
knocking out tasks. It's kinda like NADD candy or something.

------
aj7
Can't do 1 nt m -> in lb

I mean can't even come close to doing it.

